# Weird dump issue with front bucket. Hydraulics?



## kei (Sep 14, 2010)

Have a 2001 New Holland 16LA. The other day while doing some light dirt work, the bucket controls started not working properly. When using the joystick to operate the front bucket, the roll back would stop suddenly about halfway up. The dump had no power, and when I would push the joystick further into the faster dump speed, it will instantly roll back. The original roll back stopping suddenly halfway up has since stopped for some reason. The problem that has continued is the dump not having any power. It seems as though one side of the hydraulics is having problems. Took the pistons apart to make sure seals/everything looked ok and they seem fine. Any suggestions greatly appreciated. Couldn't find anyone else asking a similar question. 

Thank you.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Check the hydraulic filters and the quantity. If the fluid and/or filters have never been changed, they will need to be. Hydraulic fluid is the same as brake fluid. Once a container is opened and the fluid is placed into an operating system, it will absorb moisture. Yes, even while sitting for long periods of time. As long as there are no other mechanical issues with the hydraulic pump, it is usually these simple maintenance items that will get rid of the problem(s).


----------



## kei (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback, GreenFlyer. I had changed all of the fluids 16 hours prior to the problem. All new filters and New Holland brand hydraulic fluid, that was opened fresh at the time of servicing. The tractor hydraulics have always performed flawlessly, and had since the servicing; but then the problem began rather suddenly. All other hydraulic operations are still normal. It is just the dump mode. The unit did not take all of the fluid the manual said it would, but is definitely up to the full mark on the stick. Nothing was said about bleed-off, following a fluid change; and I don't know about the pressure relief valve, but it does move freely. Is there something with the joy stick or control valve that will cause this problem? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## #1Pastor Mike (6 mo ago)

kei said:


> Thanks for your feedback, GreenFlyer. I had changed all of the fluids 16 hours prior to the problem. All new filters and New Holland brand hydraulic fluid, that was opened fresh at the time of servicing. The tractor hydraulics have always performed flawlessly, and had since the servicing; but then the problem began rather suddenly. All other hydraulic operations are still normal. It is just the dump mode. The unit did not take all of the fluid the manual said it would, but is definitely up to the full mark on the stick. Nothing was said about bleed-off, following a fluid change; and I don't know about the pressure relief valve, but it does move freely. Is there something with the joy stick or control valve that will cause this problem? Thanks again for your help.


Hello Kei, I had that same problem, and it was because I pulled the three-point hitch lever back as far as it could go and that was the problem, as simple as that... I could hear my machine die some and then I hit the three-point hitch lever just so slightly, about an inch or so and the engine went back to normal RPMs and "bingo" my problem solved; I hope that helps and your problem is as easy fix as that... I just read you had this problem back in 9/14/2010 and I hope you got a fix for your dilemma. ...


----------

